

UK Mother responds to Obama over attempts to extradite her son - Web Piracy case - dazbradbury
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/16811011

======
Tim-Boss
I can't believe that america is extraditing this poor guy for alleged
"copyright infringement", doesn't he have any defence as a "service provider"?
Never mind the fact that if anything his crimes were committed in the UK!

...shame on you Obama and every other politicunt being paid handsomely to push
the MPAA/RIAA's agenda!

------
mille562
I feel like I am missing something with this case.

Does anyone have some insight as to why the USJD is charging him with
copyright? Is it a crime to host links to copyrighted content? What is USJD
using to claim jurisdiction?

~~~
xorbyte
It seems that ICE is using top-level domains to claim jurisdiction, [anything
.net or .com that's registered through
Verisign]([http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jul/03/us-anti-
pir...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jul/03/us-anti-piracy-
extradition-prosecution))

